# quilombo - les gusta hacer quilombo



## Gamen

Buen día.
En Argentina decimos "quilombo" en contextos informales, es decir, es una expresión lunfarda, para hacer referencia a una situación en la que hay desorden, bulla, batahola o barahúnda.
"Quilombero" es la persona que causa u ocasiona el desorden.

En la clase a los chicos les gusta hacer quilombo cuando los profesores no están.

¿Qué espresión con un registro informal equivalente emplean en sus países?

Un muchacho constarricense me dijo que ellos usan el término "espiche" como equivalente a "quilombo". Creo que se escribe así, pero no estoy seguro. Tal vez Swift me lo pueda confimar.

Sus comentarios son bienvendos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

Por aquí se dicen expresiones como _se armó el despelote, se armó el pedo_ y también las más universales: _desorden, problema_.  

Un amigo argentino me contó alguna vez que _quilombo _también se dice _bolonqui_, y me explicaba la lógica de la construcción de estas palabras en las que se invierte el orden de las sílabas:_ qui-lom-bo <-> bo-lon-qui_. Me pareció de lo más interesante. 

Saludo


----------



## Aviador

ukimix said:


> ... Un amigo argentino me contó alguna vez que _quilombo _también se dice _bolonqui_, y me explicaba la lógica de la construcción de estas palabras en las que se invierte el orden de las sílabas:_ qui-lom-bo <-> bo-lon-qui_. Me pareció de lo más interesante...


Sí, es lo que se llama el _vesre argentino_, característica del castellano coloquial porteño (de Buenos Aires) emparentado con el lunfardo: _La jermu del dogor armó un bolonqui porque lo usamos de fercho_1.

Algo que me parece incorrecto es que la RAE incluya en su diccionario a Chile entre los lugares en donde se usa el término _quilombo_ con el significado de prostíbulo. Según mi conocimiento del castellano de Chile, _quilombo_ sólo se usa en forma humorística para remedar el hablar argentino. No tiene aquí esta palabra *ningún otro significado*. De hecho, no conozco ningún término de origen africano que sea de uso habitual en el castellano de Chile, excepto el del brasileñismo _mucama_, recientemente incorporado, que algunos usan ahora  en lugar del tradicional _camarera_ de los hoteles.

1) Perdonen, amigos argentinos del foro, si mi intento de ejemplo no es correcto.


----------



## Jonno

En España se dice "montar el pollo". Para mí es una expresión relativamente reciente que, sin embargo, ya se ha incorporado al DRAE: "pollo. 5. m. coloq. Lío, escándalo. Después de la fiesta se montó el pollo". Ni idea de cuál es su origen.


----------



## nand-o

Gamen said:


> Buen día.
> En Argentina decimos "quilombo" en contextos informales, es decir, es una expresión lunfarda, para hacer referencia a una situación en la que hay desorden, bulla, batahola o barahúnda.
> "Quilombero" es la persona que causa u ocasiona el desorden.
> 
> En la clase a los chicos les gusta hacer quilombo cuando los profesores no están.


Aquí es follón y el que lo monta "follonero"

*follón**2**.*
 (Cf. _follar_2).
* 1.* m. coloq. Alboroto, discusión tumultuosa.

* 2.* m. coloq. Desorden, enredo, complicación.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.
Confirmo lo que expresaron Ukimix y Aviador. Es normal en el habla lunfarda argentina la inversión de las sílabas, por lo que es común reemplazar quilombo por bolonqui, mujer por jermu, zabeca por cabeza, etc.

Aviador: Por aquí también creo que se usa "quilombo" como sinónimo de "prostíbulo", aunque relaciono más la palabra con el significado de desorden.

Ukimix: También por aquí se dice "se armó flor de despelote/un despelote o despiole" con un significado parecido a "quilombo".

Jonno: Desconocía esa expresión que usan allí: "montar el pollo". Interesante. 

Nand-o: Gracias por le dato. Nunca había escuchado "follón" y "follonero".


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo conozco "quilombo" desde hace años (¿seguro que sólo se da en el lunfardo?) y, de hecho, "follonero" no tenía ni idea de que se utilizaba hasta la arribada del programa de La Sexta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamen

Julvenzor said:


> Yo conozco "quilombo" desde hace años (¿seguro que sólo se da en el lunfardo?) y, de hecho, "follonero" no tenía ni idea de que se utilizaba hasta la arribada del programa de La Sexta.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿"Quilombo" se dice en España"? Mirá vos. No lo sabía y no me lo hubiese imaginado.


----------



## Jonno

Yo la conozco como palabra de uso en Argentina, pero no en España.

Según el diccionario se usa en Argentina, Chile, Bolivia, Paraguay, Uruguay, Bolivia, Honduras y Venezuela (y en Brasil, en portugués, de donde pasó a los otros países), con diferentes significados. El origen está en las comunidades formadas por esclavos africanos fugados en Brasil, que se llamaban quilombos. En kimbundu (idioma angoleño) significa "comunidad de guerreros".

Supongo que si tiene uso en España será traída de América, pero aquí hasta el norte no ha llegado.


----------



## nand-o

Pues yo la oí por primera vez en la ETB, un presentador llamado Julián Azkarate


----------



## Gamen

Hola nand-o
¿Qué significa la sigla ETB?


----------



## nand-o

La televisión vasca, Julián Azkarate es un periodista argentino, que utilizaba la palabra quilombo en un programa en 2006, y de allí la conozco.


----------



## Jonno

Gamen said:


> Hola nand-o
> ¿Qué significa la sigla ETB?


Euskal TeleBista 

Nand-o, ni siquiera Julián consiguió poner de moda la palabra aquí


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, el equivalente de quilombo es chongo: "hacer chongo" es hacer bulla, desorden; "esto es un chongo" = esto es un completo desbarajuste, un completo desorden; pero también puede referirse a algo muy divertido. El que hace chongo es un _chonguero_. Curiosamente, chongo es también una forma jergal para llamar a un prostíbulo.
A menudo se usa también chongo para calificar a alguien que es muy alegre, divertido y bromista: _él es un chongo_.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Jorgema por los comentarios.
Es curioso. Por aquí "chongo" es un hombre muy viril, muy macho.


----------



## Aviador

Jonno said:


> ... Según el diccionario se usa en Argentina, Chile, ...


Justamente a esto me refiero en mi anterior intervención, Jonno. El término _quilombo_, hasta donde yo sé, no tiene ningún uso en Chile aparte del de imitar el hablar argentino como humorada, ya que aquí sabemos que allende Los Andes es una expresión usual. Creo, por lo tanto, que incluir a Chile como un lugar de Hispanoamérica en que la palabra en cuestión es de uso habitual es un error del diccionario.
Como lo afirmo en esa intervención mía, "no conozco ningún término de origen africano que sea de uso habitual en el castellano de Chile, excepto el del brasileñismo _mucama_, recientemente incorporado, que algunos usan ahora en lugar del tradicional _camarera_ de los hoteles".


----------



## Jonno

Desconozco el uso fuera de Argentina, sólo puse ese listado de países porque son todos americanos y no existe en el diccionario de la RAE una acepción general en la que pudiera estar España


----------



## swift

Hola, Gamen:

La voz *despiche* es malsonante. Aunque se corresponde en lo semántico con *quilombo*, no pertenece al mismo nivel. Otras expresiones coloquiales serían *desmadre* y *despelote*.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Swift.
Gracias por los comentarios.
Entonces la voz correcta es *"despiche"*. ¿En qué contextos se puede usar? ¿Es malsonante porque tiene connotación sexual?


----------



## ukimix

Recordé que en Colombia también decimos que un gran lío o problema caótico es un _mierdero_.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Gamen:

Encontré dos ejemplos que me llamaron la atención en el _Corpes__ XXI_ y que me parece interesante contrastar por presentar ellos particularidades combinatorias:

*armarse un quilombo
*


> Ya nos debe estar buscando la cana. Vamos a salir en los diarios. *Se va a armar el quilombo del siglo*.
> 
> Apolo, Ignacio. _La Pecera._ Buenos Aires: Fundación Autores, 2001.


Equivalentes costarricenses: *armarse un despelote, armarse un desmadre *(ambas coloquiales; la segunda quizás podría pasar por vulgar en determinadas situaciones); *armarse un mosquero* (jergal); *armarse un despiche* (vulgar).
*
meterse en un quilombo*


> Sabía que *me estaba metiendo en un quilombo*, pero más grave hubiese sido que doña Lola, en un acto de cordura, me denunciara por homicidio.
> 
> Puente, Eduardo de la. _Por qué tardé tanto en casarme. Crónica despiadada de las mujeres de mi vida._ Buenos Aires: Editorial Sudamericana, 2002.


Equivalente costarricense: *meterse en un enredo *(coloquial); *meterse en un mierdero* (vulgar).

¿Se dice “hacerle un quilombo a alguien” en la Argentina?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gamen

swift said:


> ¿Se dice “hacerle un quilombo a alguien” en la Argentina?swift



Hola Swift.
Sí, se dice.
*
Ejemplo:
Le hizo un quilombo al vendedor con las prendas que se probó y no llevó (hizo un enredo o desorden)
Hizo un quilombo en el trabajo porque todavía no cobró el último sueldo (protestó y reclamó de mala manera)

Otro uso:
Tiene un quilombo en la cabeza. Me hice un quilombo con la plata. (confusión)*


----------



## swift

Gracias por el dato, Gamen. Te lo preguntaba porque también esa construcción tendría una correspondiente en el habla costarricense:


*{armarle/hacerle} un {desmadre/despelote/despiche/mierdero/mosquero1} a alguien*
_El mae me dio mal el vuelto y le armé un despiche._ Implica una discusión acalorada y tupida de insultos.
1 La voz «mosquero» es un coloquialismo, probablemente jergal y quizás demasiado informal como para usarla con desconocidos.​
Existe, además, la siguiente construcción:


*{armársele/hacérsele} un {desmadre/despelote/despiche/enredo} a alguien*
_Fui a comprar unas cosas que faltaban y se me hizo un despelote con la plata._ Implica confusión.​
Asimismo, se puede


 *tener un {desmadre/despelote/despiche/enredo}*​
​_Mejor llámeme más tardito, es que ahorita tengo un despelote con unos pedidos._​ Implica confusión, igualmente.​
Feliz noche. 


swift


----------



## Gamen

Noto que las equivalencias semánticas entre despiche y quilombo son exactas.

También aquí se dice "armar/hacer un despelote, bardo (o quilombo)"

La persona que hace el "bardo" es "bardero". El que hace "quilombo" es "quilombero". Para "despelote" no tenemos nombre para designar al agente.

No usamos "desmadre" y "mierdero".


----------



## swift

Gamen said:


> Noto que las equivalencias semánticas entre despiche y quilombo son exactas.


Yo insistiría sobre todo en el aspecto combinatorio, porque es el que permite poner de relieve las distintas acepciones y encontrar un mayor número de equivalencias.  Por ejemplo, creo que en España se tendría un _cacao mental_ en lugar de un _quilombo en la cabeza_​. Ya nos lo confirmarán el buen Julvenzor y don Jonno.


----------



## Gamen

swift said:


> Yo insistiría sobre todo en el aspecto combinatorio, porque es el que permite poner de relieve las distintas acepciones y encontrar un mayor número de equivalencias.  Por ejemplo, creo que en España se tendría un _cacao mental_ en lugar de un _quilombo en la cabeza_​. Ya nos lo confirmarán el buen Julvenzor y don Jonno.



Sí, hay equivalencias semánticas y estructurales o sintácticas, es decir, se construyen idénticas estructuras sintácticas con idéntico significado.
Armó/hizo un quilombo/despelote/despiche/desmadre/mierdero.
Me hice un quilombo/despelote/despiche/desmadre/mierdero con la plata/la ropa/los números/las cuentas/los papeles/las facturas para pagar.
Tengo un quilombo/despelote/despiche/desmadre/mierdero en la cabeza.


----------



## carlos783

En Ecuador tenemos las del español neutro _*desorden, bullicio, barullo,*_ etc. También, más coloquial, _*relajo, desmadre, despelote.*_ Un poquito más vulgar, _*cogeculo *_y, humorísticamente, _*coge-coge.*_ 

_Si nos descubren se va a armar un cogeculo, así que no podemos cometer errores._
_
Cuando se fue el profe, en el aula se armó el coge-coge._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Uno lo dice como que fuera un desorden pero un quilombo es una cosa perfectamente organizada.


----------



## elroy

Kaxgufen said:


> Uno lo dice como que fuera un desorden pero un quilombo es una cosa perfectamente organizada.


¿Podrías explicar cómo? No entiendo a lo que te referís. Gracias.


----------



## Kaxgufen

elroy said:


> ¿Podrías explicar cómo? No entiendo a lo que te referís. Gracias.


Quilombo significa por lo menos tres cosas:
1) desorden, barullo.
2) prostíbulo
3)lugar de reunión de esclavos negros (este sentido en general es poco conocido)

De la diferencia entre 1 y 2 surge el comentario. uno dice quilombo como desorden pero un prostíbulo es algo muy organizado.


----------



## elroy

Ah, ya veo. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Calambur

Kaxgufen said:


> 1) desorden, barullo.
> 2) prostíbulo



Hola.

Sólo como apunte, supongo que la acepción 1) deriva de la 2), pues si bien es cierto (eso me han dicho y he leído) que los quilombos son lugares muy organizados, donde casi nada escapa al control de quien los dirige, en ellos suelen armarse líos, desórdenes, despelotes, etc. (peleas ¡bah!), entre los concurrentes.

Saludos._


----------

